# 300 blackout pistol barrel length



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion? I'm looking at buying a 12". Is there enough difference in energy vs the 9" to go with the longer barrel. It will be used for hunting.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I forget all the info, but I settled on a 10.5 inch barrel when I built mine. I love it!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I forget all I read too but it seems that the general consensus is that it burns all its powder in a 10" barrel. I built my pistol with a 8.5" Ballistic Advantage barrel. One reason I went that short is so I could conceal it easier if I ever feel the need. 5.56/.223 is really neutered in a short barrel but .300 was designed for a short barrel.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I hunt with an Encore 44 mag with a 12" barrel. Is yours a single shot too?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

12" is fine, but you will have to build it in pistol configuration unless you plan to form 1 it...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input after multiple articles and videos I'm going with a 10.5 inch in a pistol configuration. It's crazy that you can buy a complete ar for 400 but have trouble staying under 1000 building a pistol.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

All depends on the quality man. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

you need 10" for a full powder burn in the x39 so I am thinking the 300 is close to that 9-10.5". Now if you will be suppressing the longer the better as some manufacturers want 10" or better.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

How bad is the recoil? My 44 is as bad as I would want.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

8" is what you need for full powder burn... mine is 8.3"









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> How bad is the recoil? My 44 is as bad as I would want.


Non existent. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

That looks more like a rifle than a pistol. I was thinking it was a handgun.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> That looks more like a rifle than a pistol. I was thinking it was a handgun.


By definition it is classified as a pistol (kak shockwave blade is technically not a stock)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Can you deer hunt with it? How accurate is it out to 100 yards?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> Can you deer hunt with it? How accurate is it out to 100 yards?


Absolutely. As long as you abide by the 5 round mag rule for semi. Golf ball size groups at 100. Lethal out to 200

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

JT Powell said:


> Anyone have an opinion? I'm looking at buying a 12". Is there enough difference in energy vs the 9" to go with the longer barrel. It will be used for hunting.


Do you plan to shoot subs or supersonic rounds? Do you plan to put a suppressor? If you never plan to put a suppressor then there can be some slight advantage to the 12" depending on the rounds you plan to use. I have an AAC 300 SBR 9' and AAC suppressor (stamp collector) and it handles both subs and supers with no issues ever. AAC designed the round (sort of) and they sell in 9" and 12" if that tells you anything. The 9" was the SBR/suppressor design from the beginning. 

Legal to hunt with silenced rifles here in AL now. Not sure that I think 300 is a great hunting round though. It was designed with different intentions. They are easy to load but not a lot of powder and bullet options out there for subs. You can cut down standard 556 cases for 300. Be very careful to keep separated from your 223/556 stuff if you have any - plenty of blown-up receivers from that mistake.


----------

